# First Attempt at Ermine Trapping



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

OK, here is a photo of the set I made for that huge ermine, who's tracks I saw near the "Great White Pine Coyote Bridge".












This set was made in a small spring that flows into the stream, where the ermine visited recently. The trap is baited with fresh muskrat meat and some weasel lure I obtained from a Canadian trapper was applied inside and outside of the plastic container. The pine broughs were added to protect the set from future snow.













My ermine box is made from a plastic container with a rat trap inside. This is an experiment on my part, so any of you more experienced ermine trappers (Mallard & others) feel free to critique my experiment.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Dave,
I don't much at all about ermine except they are wiley little critters but your set looks pretty inviting to me. Hope you get one...be nice to see what they look like again.


----------



## SaintSinner (Nov 6, 2005)

Is there ermine in michigan? That is a cool looking trap set up you have there. Hope that you get what you are hoping for.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

SaintSinner,

There are definitely ermine in Michigan.

Like snowshoe hares, weasels turn white during the winter. Once a weasel turns white, it is then called an ermine.

The fur of an ermine is very fine and the black tipped tails were used to trim the robes of the Kings and Queens of England. I think maybe even Santa Claus had ermine tails trimming his fur coat  .

I hope this ermine returns and finds this little hole an inviting spot to investigate! Time will tell  .


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Im sure that if there is an ermine there that you can catch it...you can catch everything else! im not familiar with ermine...but it looks like a pretty fun project. good luck dave!


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Dave, 
That's a great idea using a plastic jar! We've bought some Victor rat traps for weasles, just haven't gotten around to building the boxes. I think we'll give your idea a try. Did you secure the container in any way?


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

That seems like it should work. Very cool idea.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Dave. Does the trap slip inside the jug or do you have it screwed down to hold it still? I think I would secure it somehow. I've got a nice patch of pines where I coyote trap along a creek. I may have to do a little scouting and see if I can find some tracks. You guys are are gettin me all keyed up about this Ermin trapping.


----------



## SaintSinner (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info dave. I never knew that. Good luck on the set !!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Good luck. It looks like a good set up


----------



## Tree Digger (Dec 11, 2004)

I've caught a couple ermine using a 220 conibear with a muskrat rear leg speared and hanging on the trigger, I belive a coni-box w/ a 120 might be more effective than this for the little varmits though. you have to be careful with the weight on the trigger, keep trap uprite...a sparrow or mouse on the trigger come to mind. The mink should be as likely as the target using this, if near water or on ice.
The bottle would be great aroung non target animals and buildings, but why limit yourself when this is not an issue. just my thoughts...


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Mike, Thanks for the encouragement and vote of confidence  . Now I hope I made the hole large enough for this huge ermine to get through  .

psebuckmaster, You know I thought about anchoring this container down, but for this trial run I did not. I figured that since it is really cold that the raccoon should not be bothering it. And the rat trap should dispatch the ermine instantly, he will not beable to move it around. But attaching a wire to it would be easy and would make a lot of sense.

Fixblade, The trap is just sitting inside the container, but I am thinking that a piece of folded duct tape, to make a two sided tape would work good for anchoring the trap to the bottom of the container. A future change in design.

Tree Digger, Many years ago I did catch a few ermine using a 110 conibear baited with muskrat. This worked fairly good, but having the trap protected inside a container or box does make a lot of sense to me. Like you said the small birds can be a problem.


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

Set looks good to me. How big is that hole? 

Ive seen many variations of sets to catch ermine. Everything from boxes, milk cartons, to bent oval soup cans guarded with a foothold and the loose jaw actually upright against the can intending for the ermine to pass between the jaws and fire the trap, which acts like a body trap on this small critter.

I run my sets in cedar swamps, and make the boxes from cedar wood. Seemed to make sense, but really its all about location and the right attraction. Just recognizing the sign is 70% of the game, and after years of shrew, mouse, and red squirrel catching..Im now comfortable with what ISNT a weasel track. LOL


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

your set looks good dave keep us posted with catches waiting for some more awesome pics like the rest of yours always are. Good luck MIKE


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Mallard,

I tried to make the hole 2" diameter, but it might be a little shy of 2 inches.

Identifying what animal are mading the tracks in the snow is a big part of the fun for me. If I can follow the tracks for a short ways, then I can usually determine if it is actually a weasel. Normally weasel tracks in the snow look a lot like a very small mink.

Checked the trap this morning with no success. I did however luck out, because due to the very low temperatures the water in the stream expanded and came up several inches, to the bottom edge of the container, before it froze. I had fears that my container was going to be flooded and froze solid  .

What lure, if any do you use to attract weasels?

How often do you change the bait?

It sure is nice to have a real ermine trapper to discuss the finer points of harvesting some of these beautiful furbearers.

Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

What is the best inviroment for ermine? Do you think the hole is what draws the attention and the meat is the kicker once they get to the box? What kind of lure?


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I've never caught an ermine, but thanks to Mallard, I have a trap out this winter.

I would say like anything else, identify what your target animal eats and your 75% there. Then in winter, look for moderate or excellent shelter and your 95% there. 

Ermine are carnivores, seeking fresh kills, not tainted carrion. I believe thier primary prey are small rodents.

As for me, I'm setting my trap near a log pile on high ground, but adjacent to a conifer swamp.

-NC


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

I caught quite a few of these around Houghton Lkae in the early 80's. They are easy to catch in cubby's and no need to hide the trap. They are drawn into the set but the bloody bait. The more blood the better. I used fresh muskrat and for traps I used 1 1/2 victor long springs. All the ermine were dead upon arrival because of the body catch. I favored thich tag alder areas around wet areas. old beaver ponds and small streams.

I never tried a box or a bottle set but it should work well and keep the birds of prey away. They really have a knack of spotting the bait.

I like the idea, I may have to try this on our deer hunting property. We have been watching the weasels running around for a couple years now.

Skinner 2


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

I trap mainly in cedar swamps, most likley for lack of anything better. I found that most of my incidental ermine, along the mink line, came from these cedar areas, but I also know they are found in cat tail marshes, rock piles, overgrown fence edges, along streams, you name it.....anywhere there's mice. I'm no expert by any means, I just get bored easily, nad these critters were intriguing. Definately fun to chase in Dec and Jan. 

I change my bait up every check, but most likely could stand to go longer. Chicken liver is my favorite bait, followed by muskrat and domestic rabbit. As far as lure goes, Lenon's in the UP has a limited supply of weasel lure each year, and the stuff works nice! I run the boxes mainly because it's tough for me to keep anything else up and running. The lid on my boxes hangs out 3" off the face, yet I still have to dig them out frequently. We've already had almost 40" of snow, with a good 18" on the ground right now.  

here's Asa Lenon's email for anyone interested. it's available in 1 or 4 oz. 

[email protected]


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 27, 2005)

are there ermine down in barry county?


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

ermine come from all 4 corners of the state based on catches at the State auctions. One of the best catches I've ever seen on them came from the southern middle of the State, or so the trapper said. Whether this was Barry Co. is beyond me. I would guess the prime densities are inthe UP, but they are indeed available statewide.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Lots of them in the Gaylord area. Near the Sparr mall.


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

How much can you expect to get for an Ermine? What about stretchers? I made one from a wire coat hanger but would like to purchase some or learn a better way of making them.


----------



## Tree Digger (Dec 11, 2004)

I can verify they are in barry county, probably not as many as in the north contry though.


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

steelhead1, They're going for about $3-4 each whole frozen. Add a buck for put up. The stretchers are available in a couple of the catalogs in 1/2 dozen lots. There's different sizes as, just like mink. I can get you a name of a board maker if you want also. Heck.....I could give you a few to get started. Lastly, maybe Willis has some kicking around?


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

I am going to put a set out behind my house today for ermine. I have an old abandoned slaughter house that sits in some pines and near a creek. My dad used to catch them in hollow logs. I have heard that they are real attracted to stone piles.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

I put out a couple of boxes where I got one last year. Nothing yet. Just some fox and bobcat tracks. They were trying to unvail the chicken livers! Maybe that is why I haven't caught one yet. I don't know. I didn't get the one from last year untill after the first week of January, if I remember correctly. Still plenty of time!


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

I was curious as I have only recently gotten into trapping, I did not see where the ermine (or weasal) was listed in the hunting and trapping guide. Are they considered under the same regulations as mink or are they separate? Thanks.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Look again in your hand book. It is on the bottom in small print. I believe on page 24. There is no close season on weasels and yes they are different from mink.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

The ermine thread reminded of this thread and photo...http://www.pasty.com/discus/messages/713/1775.html?SaturdayDecember320050419am....Not really trapping, but pretty cool....Scott B.


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

upnut said:


> The ermine thread reminded of this thread and photo...http://www.pasty.com/discus/messages/713/1775.html?SaturdayDecember320050419am....Not really trapping, but pretty cool....Scott B.


That's a really cool picture.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

This morning when I checked my traps at 5:30 there was a fresh set weasel tracks leading to, and around the boxes, and then under some pine trees. It is just kind of funny how yesterday I said that there has been no sign. Shouldn't be long now!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Here is some more information on this fantastic furbearer called an "Ermine"













The ermine is a small animal that weighs between 3 - 15 ounces. The head and body length can range from 7 - 13 inches and the tail can grow up to 5 inches. The males are much longer than the females. In the spring and summer the ermine's coat is chocolate brown with a white underbelly and a black tip on the tail. In the winter the coat turns entirely white except for the black end of its tail. The ermine's flexible spine allows it to do the "marten run" in which the hind feet are tucked in by the front feet, causing the back to arch, and then extended. Since the ermine is a carnivore, it has 34 sharp teeth. It has short legs and a long body and neck. The head is triangular shaped with small round ears, small, bright eyes and long whiskers.

The male ermine reaches maturity at 12 months. The female reaches maturity at 2 months of age. The mating season is during late spring and summer. They have babies every year. Three to thirteen young are born each mating season. The birth size of the ermine is a half an ounce. When the kits [babies] are 8 weeks old their mother teaches them to how to hunt. After the mother teaches them how to hunt the female kits [babies] are ready to mate. The males aren't ready to mate and leave their mothers the next spring. The females might stay under their mother's protection in her territory. Ermines are very territorial. The female ermine has the sole responsibility of raising the young. The males do not usually help raise the young. An Ermine's life span is 4 to 7 years. Aside from raising young, the ermine is a solitary animal.

The ermine is a carnivore and eats rabbits, small insects and rodents. Because of their sharp teeth they are able to catch animals larger than themselves. In different habitats ermines will eat birds or amphibians. It will also eat most small mammals. When the ground is covered with snow the ermine will hunt entirely under the snow for small rodents. 

Their ermine paws have claws which enables it to dig. The front feet are smaller than the back which helps it fit into small, tight spaces. The coat of the ermine changes with the seasons and camouflages it from predators. In winter the ermine's coat is white blending in with the snowy environment. In warmer seasons the fur turns brown again matching the color of the landscape.

In its Siberian tundra habitat ermines prey on a range of small animals and birds. In a different environment ermines are know to sneak into barns for a meal of chicken eggs. They are very adaptable in their diet depending on where they live. In their Siberian environment the ermine is prey to snowy owls, arctic foxes, lynx, gyrfalcons, hawks and other large mammals and birds of prey.

When it starts to get colder in Autumn the ermine sheds its brown coat it wore in spring and summer, and grows a new white coat for winter camouflage. A long time ago during the Middle Ages the fur of the white phase of the Ermine was popular in clothing. Now ermines are almost never used in clothing. Ermines are neither threatened or endangered.

by Maria C. 2002


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

When your first attempt did not succeed, try and try again!

My first ermine set got completely snowed under, so I moved it upstream about 30 yards to an even better location, I hope!

If I were an ermine I definitely would be poking around the base of this old dead cedar tree  .











I really believe that at least 50% of the enjoyment we trappers get from our sport is gazing down on a perfect set me just made for a target animal and commenting it to memory, even thou there is a good chance it will never produce the desired catch!

Here is just one of those sets, that I hope will eventually result in 100% enjoyment!


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

That's what I tell my self everytime I set a trap.


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks like a killer set Dave!


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

My weasel sets have been visited three times by larger four legged fur bearers so, I set 2 blind traps for them. Hope the traps produce something quick I'm getting burned out! 

Dan


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

The one weasel box I have out keeps getting hammered by mice every night. They eat the muskrat bait and tear apart the cottonball soaked in weasel lure. 

I put out a couple of regular mouse traps to reduce their population, and I'm catching them left and right. Getting tired of re-baiting every morning and re-setting the mouse traps....although I am building a good inventory of fox bait  

-NC


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

2 recent experiences with these critters during deer season

My buddy had one in his cabin near Nisula. One of our buddies woke up to an ermine sniffing his finger - maybe looked like something to eat? Time to tighten up the shack, eh?

Hunting from a ladder stand after Thanksgiving I noticed a mole on the ground below me running from hole to hole. A few minutes later I noticed something running after it, catching the mole and both critters tumbling about. An ermine had caught the mole and dragged it down one of the holes, and then emerged a few minutes later to continue hunting. No deer that day but plenty of other entertainment!

This is fascinating stuff - Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

i think i have a weasel that visits my shed regularly.
i've been trapping the mice out of it, and it's turned into something
that should be on the nature channel. i set three mouse traps, 
and the first nite one of the traps was completely missing, and 
another had a mouse in it. so i set 3 again, except this time i 
drilled a hole in them and tied them to various things. the next
morning i had three mice, and all of them had been partially eaten.
so i figured i had a weasel. well now i've got the mouse traps set, 
and a rat trap with a 'hind quarter' from a mouse tied to the pan.
hasn't worked as of yet, but i'm still hopeful. i caught another mouse 
a couple days ago and it was almost completely eaten in the morning i'm thinking i should freshen up
the bait tonight. you guys think it is a weasel? i couldn't think of anything else that would do this.


----------

